# TiVo TSN numbering



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Just for posterity, some notes about how TiVo does their TSN numbering.
What prompted me is the latest screenshot of the Bolt info screen. We know it's 849, but the screen showed 8F9... looking back at my TiVo Model Information spreadsheet and wmcbrine's original first sighting of a Mini, they apparently always *use 0x?F? for Evaluation hardware*... the AF2 wmcbrine saw, the 8F9 bolt, and I also sighted a 6F2 as a sample TSN on the Australian website when the real Australian models include 663.

Also, clearly they recognize they're running out of top-level numbers by giving the bolt another 84x number instead of going to 9 or even just 85x.

Finally, I haven't taken the time to decode it, but I feel 2 or 3 numbers after those first 3 identifies a sub-model. Generally drive size.

In general (with specific exceptions especially for international versions): 
0 is Series 1
1,2,3,5 are Series 2
6 is Series 3
7 is Series 4
8 is Series 5 and Series 6 (and some international Series 4)
A is non-recording models (Mini, Stream, and Preview)
B is ONO (Spain)
C is Virgin Media
D is Pace
E is ComHem (Sweden)

So all they have left (without reusing like they're doing for 8) is 4 (inexplicably), 9, and F.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, I kinda wish they'd gone to 9. I gotta rethink the way pyTivo evaluates TSNs for capabilities now.

I mean, technically, these will still work:


```
def isHDtivo(tsn):  # tsn's of High Definition Tivo's
    return bool(tsn and tsn[0] >= '6' and tsn[:3] != '649')

def is_ts_capable(tsn):  # tsn's of Tivos that support transport streams
    return bool(tsn and (tsn[0] >= '7' or tsn.startswith('663')))
```
but is4Ktivo (or whatever) will have to list each model, I guess.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Not exactly.

The 6xx is mostly Series 3, (OLED-648, HD-652 and HDXL-658), but also the Series 2, for the 649 (Dual tuner model)..


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> The 6xx is mostly Series 3, (OLED-648, HD-652 and HDXL-658), but also the Series 2, for the 649 (Dual tuner model)..


That's why I said "in general" 

Click the TiVo Model Information spreadsheet link I included to get "exactlies"

Please feel free to edit the spreadsheet if you have more information! It has plenty of gaps!


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, I kinda wish they'd gone to 9. I gotta rethink the way pyTivo evaluates TSNs for capabilities now.
> 
> I mean, technically, these will still work:
> 
> ...


This is why I resorted to the spreadsheets... feel free to do what I do: download a tsv version of it and parse it in for specific qualities you want to test for. 
The "remote" column is a key into my TiVo Remote Information spreadsheet.

Feel free to add a "TS Capable" column, too!


----------

